# Is FA real?



## No-No-Badkitty (Nov 18, 2008)

With the heat on the Ruby thread( regarding FA) and a recent discussion between another Dimmer and myself...I wanted to bring up this topic because it really got my brain clunking.

The other Dimmer and I were chatting and she said she felt that being FA was a farce. That 90% of the people who say that they are FA aren't. I think that she felt that the proof of this was in how many FA's have wound up with thin girls leaving the Fat girls that they have flirted with so much, behind.

My personal experience is this. My husband, to my knowledge has never been an "FA". He did however fall in love with me, for who I am, and is with me without bias or expectation of change. In my mind, yes, I do have a very difficult time processing that men or women can be attracted to a fat physique. Mostly because of how society has brow beat me. I can accept it, and yes I want to believe it as fact, and evidence says it is fact, however her argument really got me to thinking...
And the things that came to mind...well...bothered me.
Are we as fat men and women only objects...or are we people? Are those who are truly attracted to us, attracted to US and not just our body shapes? I realize shape is the first factor...but it it the ONLY factor...
The only experience I have with true FA's (or what I perceive to be true) is on this board. I have been in the Fat community for years but never among or exposed to the "sexual" side of it. Where fat men and women are idolized. I admit...I love seeing all the women who do the paysites and I am SO proud of them for being able to love themselves and show the world that fat women are beautiful too! But because of my zilch experience with FA's, it boggles my mind that a guy would do a double take on me, not because I am fat, but because he is attracted to the fact that I am fat.

So we are back to the origninal problem. Is FA real? Or is it a Farce? Is it a stage that a person enters because of curiosity or maybe low self esteem? Is FA something that drives and individual? And is it something that is truly undeniable? Will in fact, most of the people who claim to be FA only go on to marry normal sized people, so they can have "normal" lives?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 18, 2008)

Well my husband is a REAL FA....I mean....I think he is not a figment of my imagination. He has only dated big women...each one bigger than the last, lol. He just likes the flesh. He is mature and knows what he likes. My fat is an object to him and he looooooves it. But above all I am a person and he very much cares about how I feel and think.

They do exist....but like in the thin world....real people are hard to find period. In every walk of life there are 9 shallow fake people for every 1 real person.


----------



## Tad (Nov 18, 2008)

*pinches self* OK, I still seem to be real 

More seriously, since I started noticing that girls had curves, I've always rather liked it when those curves were spread out a fair bit. If anything that preference has gotten stronger over the years for me.

BUT, it is a preference. There is a whole heck of a lot more to a woman than how wide her hips are, and all of that counts too. My wife is currently teetering on the lower edge of BBW, or maybe she's below that, depending on who you'd ask. She been a couple of sizes bigger, but when I met her she was even smaller than she is now. Am I less of an FA because I decided that she was so cool, overall, that I should ignore the visible ribs and keep on dating her? Or that I married her around her current size, not knowing if she'd ever be bigger or not? 

I don't think those things mean I'm not an FA. I think they just mean that I'm not an FA to the exclusion of everything else.

All just IMO.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Rowan (Nov 18, 2008)

My ex was definitely an FA....to this very day he still says he loves my body even though the relationship is long over. So yep...the might be rare, but they do exist.


----------



## Tooz (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't see how it's so hard to believe someone could be attracted to the fat physique. People are attracted to a myriad of things. The fat physique is beautiful, it's just been filed under the "undesirable" section for such a long time. All I know is that I date a guy who definitely is attracted to fat chicks. There is no room for any doubt on this subject.

Some guys can date skinny and fat women. Some can't. Either way, Fat Admiration is definitely real.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 18, 2008)

I have to say of course it's real. 

Human sexuality is so so so varied and diverse that it can encompass a huge variety of things both physical and emotional. 

In some situations, sure, shape may be the *only* factor. If you are somebody who is so hardwired as to only be aroused by a certain body type and you're looking for pornography or a one night stand, then yes, the sexual aspect of it is what's above all else. But there are many situations in which a person is driven only by sexuality.

Beyond that, shape/size is likely going to be a factor in many dating or marriage situations because humans are sexual beings, and they're going to have their interest piqued by somebody who they find attractive. The man I'm currently seeing met me because he'd come into the bar where I work and thought I was hot and kept coming in to try and meet me. That of course means all he initially was driven by was appearance since prior to actually meeting me, he'd only seen me. BUT he didn't start liking me until after we met and he got to know me. It could have easily been "Well I thought she was hot but once I met her I realized she was boring/stupid/gay/ etc." By the same token, I probably would not have let him chat me up if he was skinny. That's not because i'm shallow but it's because in a situation like that, you have to go on looks and I'm typically not hot for skinny men.

On that note, the last guy I dated was skinny, quite skinny in fact, but I got to know him at work so I was not in a looks driven situation. We started talking because he saw me looking up some shooting information online, and we found out we had a shared interest in shooting. Eventually the more we talked the more I saw he was smart and funny and interesting so that was the big draw for me.


----------



## Blockierer (Nov 18, 2008)

I am real, I think fat women are beautiful and I have a fat wife. So, I am an real FA.  And I love being an FA.


----------



## kayrae (Nov 18, 2008)

I think it's great when an FA marries a skinny person because he loves her as a whole person, not just her size. Otherwise, that's too depressing to even contemplate. I want someone to want my personality more than my body. If they're attracted to my body, yaaaaay! But let's be real, relationships based solely on looks and attraction do not last.


----------



## Durin (Nov 18, 2008)

I have always been exclusivly attracted to Fat Women.


----------



## B68 (Nov 18, 2008)

Anóther thread like this...


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Nov 18, 2008)

B68 said:


> Anóther thread like this...



Sorry B68, I guess I should have done a search. It was something on my mind that I just wanted to ask about. Didn't mean to offend.


----------



## Tommy_Oblivion (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, I've gone out with skinny girls before, but in honesty it was just because i clicked with them. I ended up just kinda moving them into the friends category because i just wasn't attracted to them.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 18, 2008)

I think therefore I am. I think (SS)BBWs are sexy therefore I am a FA. 

People keep asking are FAs attracted to US and not just our FAT. Well, the good FAs know that their is most likely going to be a difference between the fantasy women, and the person who are going to fall in love with.


----------



## GTAFA (Nov 18, 2008)

The original question *"Is FA real? Or is it a Farce?" *could be answered with a non answer such as "*how about staying away from either-or questions*"? They have a sound of desperation to them, not unlike a person on a ledge trying to decide whether or not to jump. They tend to lead people to really lousy places (e.g. "do we take out Saddam and his WMD or are we cowards"). The answer to most questions is "it depends what you mean", and if the question is posed with an either-or option, my advice is to always seek at least a third option. 

Or refuse to answer.


----------



## mediaboy (Nov 18, 2008)

for the last three days I've been trying like hell to get this bbw to come to dinner with me after dancing with her at a bar.

THREE FUCKING DAYS!

So yeah, in regards to your query I suppose FA isn't real now lets all cry.

gimme a fuck'n break


----------



## B68 (Nov 18, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Sorry B68, I guess I should have done a search. It was something on my mind that I just wanted to ask about. Didn't mean to offend.



I'm just having a bad hair day


----------



## steely (Nov 18, 2008)

My husband loves me,Me.It's not because I'm fat or in spite of being fat.He just loves me.I have a preference for men who are large but my husband doesn't fall into that category.I love him for him.It didn't work out that I found a big man but I could never find someone who loves me like my husband,or the way that I love him.

In the end,in my case,it didn't matter what we looked like on the outside it was all on the inside.:happy:


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Nov 18, 2008)

mediaboy said:


> for the last three days I've been trying like hell to get this bbw to come to dinner with me after dancing with her at a bar.
> 
> THREE FUCKING DAYS!
> 
> ...





Well...I wish you loads of luck. Hopefully she'll come around and go out with you. You could try serenading her under her window? Although she may call the cops


----------



## Emma (Nov 18, 2008)

I know FA are real. I reaaaally knnnooooow. I've been with them, I've felt their touch and I now live with one. Most of the time he's into me but if we're getting really naughty then I can tell how turned on he is by my body


----------



## jeff7005 (Nov 18, 2008)

Ever since i recall i've been an fa,i prefer bbw admirer rather than the word fat.i understand that fa is short and easy to use.I would like to add that all people are normal regardless to there weight and size cause all humans function they same way we all have feelings but prefrence in looks varies. I LOVE BIG WOMEN:smitten:


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm an FA. I am real. I can offer photographs to prove this.

I'm attracted to fat women. I sometimes see the aesthetic beauty of certain thin women, but I do not consider *any* of them sexually attractive. 

Why do FAs, real or otherwise, leave chubby chicks they profess to love for skinny girls? For the same reason that even patently homosexual emporers and nobles wed themselves to beautiful women. Status. In our society, with its perception of men as sexual chasers and women as the objects of sexual pursuit, one of the marks of success in a man is his "hot" date, and the hotness here is defined by the general standards of that society. Whether or not he is attracted to her, personally or sexual, is a subordinate issue to the allure of status and power. 

Yes, there are real FAs. Nobody said that they were all good people. Plenty of FAs are obnoxious stoats, just like plenty of non-FAs could benefit from a good smack upside the head

As for the whole "do they love me, or do they love my fat?" issue, I feel that is a false dichotomy. If a guy is attracted to you only by physical terms, he will express his affection in such a way and loose all interests after his needs are immediately satisfied. The actions will display the intent. Don't get caught up in trying to seperate your "self" from your "fat", because you'll lose track of the actual chemistry that may or may not be going on in this abstract debate and in any case you can't date people as a disembodied brain. 
I'm speaking her from personal experience. I was in a lengthy relationship that lasted several months with a girl. We couldn't keep our hands off each other. We were like horny teenagers. We both thought the other was incredibly sexy. She initiated as much of the sexual contact as I did. I bought her thoughtful and practical gifts. I wrote her poetry. I supported her when she was under emotional duress, listened to her troubles, spoke words of comfort to her. I went to movies and plays with her, and I met her numerous friends.
After the relationship, and possibly during it, she angrily asked me "Do you like me, or did you just like my body?!"


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 18, 2008)

~Suddenly vanishes in a puff of smoke~

Well...I can only speak for myself, Badkitty, but I'm fairly certain that I'm real and I've been an FA ever since I began finding curvy girls appealing in junior high.

I've never hid my preferences and I work with a majority of women who appreciate the fact that I like curves. I've never been fortunate enough to find the right gal but that's just because I haven't met her yet. The women I've dated have been around my weight or more than me. Yes, their size was appealing but I wanted to be with the girl first.

I have a good female friend who's a short and petite gal. I've known her about ten years and had a crush on her for most of that time. She's aware of this but she lives in a different state and has been happy with a guy for a few years now. We stay in touch over email and visit when we're able to travel.

I've had a another skinny gal ask ME out once. I think she's a very sweet and nice person but we have little in common. I don't feel anything more towards her than friendship. Did I turn her down because she wasn't a BBW? No, If there was some potential for romance there, I'd feel it.

If our personalities "clicked" and we had things in common, I could be very happy with a gal of any size. If anything, she'd never have to worry about dieting. All I want is a gal who's content with who she is. I'm still looking and hope to find the right someone for me someday.

Considering the large numbers of happy looking guys paired off with happy looking BBWs I see at the mall or in stores, I'd say there are many FAs out there content with who they are and who they're with.


Dennis


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 18, 2008)

I can vouch for the reality of FAs... I've always been one and always will be one.

Personally, I think this comes down to one basic thing... that fat admiration still isn't considered "normal" in our society, that FAs are generally considered a "fringe" element of some kind, or simply not well understood by society in general.

As far as proclaimed FAs often times ending up dating or marrying thin women (male FAs in particular...) I think you have a couple of factors at work. Firstly, the majority of women (in most locals...) are thin, just for the sake of discussion, lets say at least 50 percent. If a guy isn't solely basing a relationship on physical preference, chances are good that he will date or marry a thinner woman who he is compatible with (interests, personality, religious or ethnic background... whatever...) A guy exclusively dating fat women because of his physical preference is going to be limiting the amount of potential women who he is compatible with, thus increasing the chances that their relationship will fail. If a FA breaks up with a fat woman (a FA who isn't dating exclusively on physical preference), chances are good that the next women he dates will be thin.

Secondly (and I know this will be the controversial one...) FAs often take a lot of shit from family and friends about dating fat women. Not nearly as much as fat people do about being fat, but trust me... plenty. Not all the FAs out there have the huevos to put up with this sort of thing, so they take the easy route and date thin women to be better accepted by their friends and family. Thus you have a FA dating, or longing for a fat woman, but ultimately staying with the thin one. There are other factors, but I think this is the basic premise of the "FA who dates thin women phenomenon". FAs do in fact exist... as a matter of fact, if society ever comes to term with this concept I think we will discover that FAs aren't as uncommon as one might think they are.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Nov 18, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Secondly (and I know this will be the controversial one...) FAs often take a lot of shit from family and friends about dating fat women. Not nearly as much as fat people do about being fat, but trust me... plenty. Not all the FAs out there have the huevos to put up with this sort of thing, so they take the easy route and date thin women to be better accepted by their friends and family. Thus you have a FA dating, or longing for a fat woman, but ultimately staying with the thin one. There are other factors, but I think this is the basic premise of the "FA who dates thin women phenomenon". FAs do in fact exist... as a matter of fact, if society ever comes to term with this concept I think we will discover that FAs aren't as uncommon as one might think they are.




I think that I am starting to appreciate this idea more and more. I just told someone in chat that I am beginning to think that being FA is almost as difficult as being fat.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 18, 2008)

They're quite real. 

While I completely understand your question in light of boobs and morons hijacking the title (or having it assigned to them by those who have no idea what it REALLY means to be one) - it's almost insulting to those who are real, genuine, great guys who, because of all those things and liking fat girls, are FAs. 

They're real, and you can find tons of posts around here from myself and many others describing in excrutiating detail why they are different, worth finding, why we prefer them, and why an "FA" is a title that goes to those who are the whole package. Random "dudes" with a temporary itch to "hit that" with a big fat girl - NOT an FA.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 18, 2008)

You guys may exist, but I've still never met a single FA! guess I'll have to move to the states..... lol


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 18, 2008)

I am, in fact, a random bit of code in some server in Texas that has become self-aware. A ghost in the machine, if you will. I don't actually exist, although I _do _wish I had some sort of physical form.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 18, 2008)

I got here too late and have nothing to add that hasn't already been said, except that I hate labels, especially Fat Admirer. Just reading it suggests objectification, even though we aren't all here to objectify the women we love, but I guess it's the best the community has come up with and I don't know how old the label is either. I'm pretty sure people have tried on numerous occasions to come up with something better too. Maybe I'm in the minority on this one. 

I've dated chubby girls exclusively (and not many to be honest) because I have no problems being honest to myself within this stupid culture that demands conformity. My family didn't make a peep when I introduced them to my pleasantly plump ex-girlfriend. I don't know what they'd say if I brought a very well fed woman home but I also can't afford to care either, they'd just have to adjust. 

I don't see many big girls up here in Ottawa, though maybe I could find them if I looked a bit harder. Otherwise I wouldn't be surprised if I end up dating slender women (who I do find aesthetically pleasing but not sexually attractive) instead of limiting my options as Stan mentioned.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 18, 2008)

I think I'm real... let me check.

*my ghostly hand goes through yours*

O.O!!!! Okay, maybe I'm not real! *whimpers* lol

Yeah, I'm a real FA. I say it loud and proud!


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm not a real FA either, I just come here for the popcorn and the coupons.


----------



## pinkylou (Nov 19, 2008)

In my 36 years Im still to meet/have a relationship with an FA. My previous relationships have all been with guys who where friends, but after a while the whole "you'd look a whole lot better thinner" thing kicks in  So until I have physical ( im single ) evidence, I have ( come n get me! ) to reserve judgement...

(That was my attempt at subliminal messaging by the way lol)


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 19, 2008)

I know that there are men who love fat women and even some who love fat women exclusively. So, yes, "FAs" exist.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 19, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> In my 36 years Im still to meet/have a relationship with an FA. My previous relationships have all been with guys who where friends, but after a while the whole "you'd look a whole lot better thinner" thing kicks in  So until I have physical ( im single ) evidence, I have ( come n get me! ) to reserve judgement...
> 
> (That was my attempt at subliminal messaging by the way lol)



I'm single and 23 if you like semi-crazy youngins and don't meet anyone by next Fall/Winter.


----------



## pinkylou (Nov 19, 2008)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> I'm single and 23 if you like semi-crazy youngins and don't meet anyone by next Fall/Winter.



Hehe! The subliminal messaging worked! Woop go me :happy:


----------



## vix (Nov 19, 2008)

I am really turned on by men with looong hair. When I met my hubby he had long hair, now he has none, but I am still crazy about him:smitten:

A relationship is based on more than looks. You might get together due to their looks, but you stay together because of the real person on the inside.

we all have a type we are interested in to begin with, but often fall in love with the complete opposite, go figure:wubu:


----------



## ladle (Nov 19, 2008)

Yes...
I am real
:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 19, 2008)

Where is the Ruby thread that I keep seeing mentioned....?


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Nov 19, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Where is the Ruby thread that I keep seeing mentioned....?





http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49343


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Nov 19, 2008)

Okay...

Do I venture to take this a step further..ah what the heck.. 

Okay, yes, I know that you are REAL. But what I am wondering is FA real.
Let me try and explain this a little better...and if I offend anyone please forgive me now...

I need to use "gay" as an example simply because it's the easiest one I can think of.

Okay. Is FA--real. For example. In my opinion being gay is something that you are genetically programmed to be. I am sure in some instances you have people who are just gay to "fit in" but for the most part, in my (admittedly) very limited knowledge of the gay culture, from what I have seen and read in psychology and medical journals, being gay is genetically programmed first and foremost. The theories are far and wide, but the bottom line is, there seems to be a genetic basis.
We all know that through social pressure that some gay people have forced themselves to exist in "normal" heterosexual environments....
In dealing with FA, is it something that is actually this tangible? Or is it just a regular old choice. I am not asking what was asked in another thread, is it a sexual orientation, not at all...no where near that. But I am just wondering, is it in our programming?
Or, is FA a fad? Is it, for most people (maybe that 90%) a flavor. Sometimes the flavor sticks and they don't grow out of it but most of the time people get bored with it and move on.
It's like asking...do you like chocolate? Yes I looooove chocolate but one day I might wake up and think...hey...I like toffee flavor now no more chocolate for me.
Where as, if you are truly gay, I don't see this happening as it is in your hard wiring...
Is FA like that?

I ask this because. I do not think that I am "FA" per' se. Even though I am fat, and I love the look of full plump men and women, I still find thin, skinny, and inbetween just as alluring. Sure certian asthetic traits intrigue me more than others...but in the end...I don't really have a preference. I thought for about five minutes I might be FA...but then....I thought...no wait...I can't be cause I like xyz too and being FA, truly FA, it would seem you'd be wired for a certian frequency....
And yes I know some don't like lables, my appologies for that too...but I needed to use them to make a point here.


----------



## Durin (Nov 19, 2008)

Being an FA is not a fad or a flavor. It may be for some but for most It is something wired into our soul.


----------



## B68 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yup, and now there are many who'll say 'i like both thin and fat, but i prefer fat'. Again.

BUT... there are many FA's who're genetically programmed that way. Just like gays. In my opinion these are the real FA's. They're never going to change and they simply have no other choice then to love a fat girl.

I'm one of them and i knew this since i was about 4-6 years old. Before i ever saw a real BBW. So to me this is all old news

Though, science isn't sure about the genetic part. Recent study has found evidence that there's a proces that settles hormones and sexual orientation during early childhood. Anyway, being gay or being a real FA are natural and undenieble things.


----------



## calou (Nov 19, 2008)

i had some issue been true FA ,i never dated any skinny girls , been into big girls since i am born i guess , i can remember looking my bbw teacher when i was 5 yo lol .

I was born and raised in france , not the best place to be a FA ....
but i never hided it , i am not sick ,just a regular guy with physical preference...i told my parents when i was 15 yo and they laugth ...like who cares ...

the Issues i had been FA in europe and still some in USA are mostly from BBW 
Some BBW will think you a crazy pervert cause you like BIG girls and some are so in shame to be big that no way they will go out .

I understand the part of been FAT etc , but if you don't love yourself you can't love anybody 

BBWs/SSBBWs who accept what they are is a a big turn on for me . i met some Amazing Women , i learn alot from them .

the most stupid question that some BBW ask is " why do you like Big girls " 

i say why do you like the collor blue ? why do you like milk ? 

do not know what to answer , it's just like this ...can't explain , and no need to explain anyway ...

ps : this is how i feel :bow:...
just personal thought ...:bow:
and sorry for the typo , still on the Englsih learning process :bow:


----------



## ravfa (Nov 19, 2008)

The thing to me that's borderline insulting/offensive about the question asked of FAs, "Does he/she only love me for my fat?", is this - you could as the same thing of anybody. When a non-FA goes gaga for a supermodel type: "Does he only love her for her _lack_ of fat?" The vast majority of people have SOME kind of physical preference. . .tall,short, thin, fat, long hair, short hair, beard, no beard, etc., etc., etc. Do the people here on Dims who ask this of FAs also wonder about the motives of EVERYONE in a relationship, or just us? 

The main thing that distinguishes romantic love from the love you feel for family members & close friends is physical desire, sexual chemistry. There is a difference between love & desire. . .one cares deeply for the whole person, the other is an intense chemical reaction. Ideally, a successful lasting relationship has both. Yes, Virginia, FAs DO exist, and they are the same as everyone else, in that some only want sex & only care about looks, and some want a whole lot more.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Nov 19, 2008)

ravfa said:


> The thing to me that's borderline insulting/offensive about the question asked of FAs, "Does he/she only love me for my fat?", is this - you could as the same thing of anybody. When a non-FA goes gaga for a supermodel type: "Does he only love her for her _lack_ of fat?" The vast majority of people have SOME kind of physical preference. . .tall,short, thin, fat, long hair, short hair, beard, no beard, etc., etc., etc. Do the people here on Dims who ask this of FAs also wonder about the motives of EVERYONE in a relationship, or just us?




And I totally understand and can completely see your point. Thank you very much for pointing it out to me.


----------



## vix (Nov 19, 2008)

If genetics can make us fat, then genetics can make us loved too

one way to keep passing those genes I guess,(and wow what a way)


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 19, 2008)

No-no, please see this unbelievably intricate and crazy thread and learn about bisizuality. It will help you with the middle ground. 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42047&highlight=bisizual


----------



## supersoup (Nov 19, 2008)

i didn't read this entire thread, but i've got to say with a resounding HELL YES, that FA's are real. i've met them. i've hung out with them. i've wallowed, i've spooned, i've high fived, i've shared meals, and i've had the pleasure of just plain getting to know lots of them. i've even been in the middle of an FA think tank!! there is absolutely nothing more awesome than hearing a group of guys discuss the ins and outs of being an FA. before dims, and going to meet ups and all that, i had never met one, but never really doubted their existence. as has been said before, of course they are real, just like people that like skinny folks, or people with long hair, or are only attracted to tall people...it's just a preference, not an impossibility.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 19, 2008)

I am married to an FA. He has always known that he is attracted to a larger woman since the time he noticed females. There is no other choice for him except a large, well, very large woman.

Some of the things that I have learned while on Dims is that alot of people who prefer larger partners also share many specific likes and desires. They like to see, touch and feel the same type of things. Both the men and women, so it must be their FAness that is similar.
I find that fact very comforting. It makes me know for sure that there are people that were made for loving fat people. 

Also when some of the FAs have generously shared their current and prior histories, it has helped my husband to realize that he is "normal". That his preference is just that. It does not equate to being the only definition of him. He is an FA, but he is also a mechanic, a green thumb and a great friend. Some of his qualities are related to the fact that he is FA. He is non-judgemental of people and seeks to help strangers whenever he can. He takes the time to get to know someone before he claims to "know them".

I have come to a place in my own life that I realize that living my life with an FA has shown me just how much one person can love and give to another. Believe me, his initial attraction was to my large thighs and ass, he kept getting to know me more because of my (self proclaimed) wit, and he stays because he loves me as his best friend.

There are many hills and valleys and creeks and rivers and hidey holes in everyone. Getting to know someone beyond your original attraction is a journey. If that journey involves loving your body and enjoying yourselves, that makes it even better. 

I still ask him FA type questions to get to know him better. I will show him pictures or tell him stories and ask what he thinks. I will show him something specific and ask, what exactly is it that "turns you on" about this and he will tell me. Then I look at it and say, ok, well, that is cool. I mean, I get excited over a big bowl of ice cream. That does nothing for him. Yet he doesn't judge me for it. He has also shown me the beauty in the larger form and that makes me see even more beauty in the world.

I think it is a wondrous thing when an FA and a fattie get together. It is like peanut butter and jelly or bacon and well, anything.

And now that I am thinking about it, all the FAs wear shirts that say I love BBW or similar. I think that I need a shirt that says "I love FAs!"


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 19, 2008)

supersoup said:


> i didn't read this entire thread, but i've got to say with a resounding HELL YES, that FA's are real. i've met them. i've hung out with them. i've wallowed, i've spooned, i've high fived, i've shared meals, and i've had the pleasure of just plain getting to know lots of them. i've even been in the middle of an FA think tank!! there is absolutely nothing more awesome than hearing a group of guys discuss the ins and outs of being an FA. before dims, and going to meet ups and all that, i had never met one, but never really doubted their existence. as has been said before, of course they are real, just like people that like skinny folks, or people with long hair, or are only attracted to tall people...it's just a preference, not an impossibility.



It is an awesome feeling--speaking as a fat girl. At the same time, I have to wonder, isn't it kind of the other side of the coin as a group of men (let's use men in this argument) getting together to discuss the ins and outs of dating thin people and how great the abs look on that one hot girl who works out a lot?

FA love does normalize fat, and that's great. I'm grateful for it. I just think that this still leaves the objectified as objectified. Lingering too much over questions in the abstract, while ignoring that everyone is different and everyone has to find his/her own way to love and sex... this seems to me to produce a false euphoria. Sure it's great that fat people are sexy and some people say so. But that idea alone does not keep anyone warm at night.

I'm adding to what you and others have said, soup, and using your post in particular as a springboard. It's a great post. My point is that there are deeper issues that sometimes don't get addressed because of the false sense of security that the mere existence of "FA" as a concept provides.


----------



## olwen (Nov 19, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> With the heat on the Ruby thread( regarding FA) and a recent discussion between another Dimmer and myself...I wanted to bring up this topic because it really got my brain clunking.
> 
> The other Dimmer and I were chatting and she said she felt that being FA was a farce. That 90% of the people who say that they are FA aren't. I think that she felt that the proof of this was in how many FA's have wound up with thin girls leaving the Fat girls that they have flirted with so much, behind.
> 
> ...



Okay, since so many people have said the being attracted to fat is a preference and since some people can move back and forth between fat and not fat to find both appealing and attractive, then I'm going to say that Fat Admiration certainly can be real, there's just different degrees of it. 

I think we fall into this black hole thinking where we tend to believe there is only one form of fat admiration allowed or tolerated and that doesn't seem to be the case or the practice. 

Some people are more rigid in what they like than others. They're just wired that way.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 20, 2008)

I see women here sometimes express their irritation that certain FAs are "bi-sizual," as though they're traitors to the cause because they can appreciate a wider range of shapes. Maybe it's just me, but ideally I think I'd _want_ to be with a man like that because there wouldn't be any pressure to stay an exact size. He'd be able to find me attractive whether I gained or lost, you know?



Edited to say: I don't know if the above comment is apropos of anything that has actually been discussed in this thread, but I thought I'd throw it out there all the same. :blush:


----------



## Blockierer (Nov 20, 2008)

I met my wife 5 years ago through an ad. Of course she is able to read  and therefore she knew I was looking for a woman who weighs at least 300lbs.  On the first date we went to a bar and started small talk. And then came the question: Does it bother you that I have a hanging belly? I was surprised, I smiled and said: No  of course no  absolutely no. 
Month later she told me that I was her first FA. Before she met me she had no clue that men exist who prefer fat women. 
Ladies, there lots of men outside who adore your curves.


----------



## Saxphon (Nov 20, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> In my 36 years Im still to meet/have a relationship with an FA. My previous relationships have all been with guys who where friends, but after a while the whole "you'd look a whole lot better thinner" thing kicks in  So until I have physical ( im single ) evidence, I have ( come n get me! ) to reserve judgement...
> 
> (That was my attempt at subliminal messaging by the way lol)



If there was a way for me to get to Ireland, I would love to show you my appreciation for a woman who is not only sexy and cute, but sexy, cute and curvey! Yes, I am an FA! I know I exist, but I have yet to find a person here stateside (hint) that would allow me (wink) to show my affection for (smile) a beautiful woman with lots of curves (waves) and looks a lot like you, Pinky (still smiling)! Too bad she couldn't (hint, hint) find her way here (waiting with flowers and chocolates) so I could show her (wink).

So, I wonder if my subliminal message to Pinky worked this time ......


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 20, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I see women here sometimes express their irritation that certain FAs are "bi-sizual," as though they're traitors to the cause because they can appreciate a wider range of shapes. Maybe it's just me, but ideally I think I'd _want_ to be with a man like that because there wouldn't be any pressure to stay an exact size. He'd be able to find me attractive whether I gained or lost, you know?
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to say: I don't know if the above comment is apropos of anything that has actually been discussed in this thread, but I thought I'd throw it out there all the same. :blush:




I totally agree with you here.......


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 20, 2008)

Durin said:


> I have always been exclusivly attracted to Fat Women.


im some what like you. i only date exclusively thick or big women (especially SSBBWs). i am just not attracted to a skinny woman regardless of personality but i can be friends with one.


----------



## Mr Happy (Nov 21, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> That 90% of the people who say that they are FA aren't.



I'm 100% real and a good percentage of the girls I've dated have been big. I always found it hard to meet big girls and often they wouldn't go out with me (one for example said I couldn't hadel her in other words she was too hung up about her size to date... odd really)



No-No-Badkitty said:


> most of the people who claim to be FA only go on to marry normal sized people, so they can have "normal" lives?



I guess FA's are like everyone else capable of being good caplable of being dicks

I'd feel sorry for any man who feels he's not normal if he marries a big woman 

I tell anyone who'll listen about my prference and I'm proud of it 

So there is at least one FA in the world


----------



## pinkylou (Nov 21, 2008)

Saxphon said:


> If there was a way for me to get to Ireland, I would love to show you my appreciation for a woman who is not only sexy and cute, but sexy, cute and curvey! Yes, I am an FA! I know I exist, but I have yet to find a person here stateside (hint) that would allow me (wink) to show my affection for (smile) a beautiful woman with lots of curves (waves) and looks a lot like you, Pinky (still smiling)! Too bad she couldn't (hint, hint) find her way here (waiting with flowers and chocolates) so I could show her (wink).
> 
> So, I wonder if my subliminal message to Pinky worked this time ......



hehe...when am I coming!!! :happy:


----------



## JoeFA (Nov 23, 2008)

Well i guess at first we are attracted to the physique of the BBW in question, mostly because thats the first bit of you we FAs see. More often than not, we try and go from there and get to know you better, though because of obvious reasons, such as distance apart in alot of cases, we are not able to fully appreciate you as a person (cause people may seem nice and everything on the internet, but in person you may find there completely different, which i'm told is often the case).

And yes alot of FAs are just after some pictures of BBWs, but you can't really expect all people to want a relationship with one. If you just look at the amount of people on Dims who haven't posted, but have probably visited the Paysite board, then you'll see my point.

Alot of us do want to get to know the women we see here on Dims better, me being one of them, but that isn't always easy.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 23, 2008)

Yup, I'm real as well. 

I thought of myself as odd. I didn't realize and would have never guessed that there were other folks who were Fat Admirers, like myself. I didn't know to deal with this sorta behavior as was ... well .... quite shy about it. Most or (what seemed) nearly all of my peers "digged" the skinnier sized gals.

I liked bigger sized gals. This has pretty much been "laying inside my noggin" ever since I was in Kindergarten. Yup, even before my hormonal teenage years. :doh::blush:

Now, I've been married for 5 years now to Josalynn, a very lovely BBW. And we really connected with one another by our chats via the internet and talks on the phone, to start things off. Sure, I got to see her picture right away and I also showed her mine. And there was some attraction there as well. 

So, as time has marched on .. and with all the negative portrayal of "FAT." Nothing has changed my mind about what I have always liked. I might still be quite a shy FA, but not as shy as I started out to be.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 25, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Are we as fat men and women only objects...or are we people? Are those who are truly attracted to us, attracted to US and not just our body shapes? I realize shape is the first factor...but it it the ONLY factor...
> The only experience I have with true FA's (or what I perceive to be true) is on this board. I have been in the Fat community for years but never among or exposed to the "sexual" side of it. Where fat men and women are idolized. I admit...I love seeing all the women who do the paysites and I am SO proud of them for being able to love themselves and show the world that fat women are beautiful too! But because of my zilch experience with FA's, it boggles my mind that a guy would do a double take on me, not because I am fat, but because he is attracted to the fact that I am fat.
> 
> So we are back to the origninal problem. Is FA real? Or is it a Farce? Is it a stage that a person enters because of curiosity or maybe low self esteem? Is FA something that drives and individual? And is it something that is truly undeniable? Will in fact, most of the people who claim to be FA only go on to marry normal sized people, so they can have "normal" lives?



I'm an FA and I don't consider myself bi-sizual because I don't have the same reaction to thin/fit men that I do to fat men. That doesn't mean I don't know a good looking thin man when I see one, it just means I don't have the same _physical response_ that I do when I see a good looking fat man. And I'm a woman, so I imagine my male FA brethren feel this even more strongly. Having said that, I am talking about initial attraction. Most people start relationships with someone that they find physically attractive no matter who they are. I don't think most FAs are that different from non-FAs, however, when it comes to a partner's appearance changing. If the relationship is strong, they will still want to be with that person. In other words, to all of the members of the boards who are NOT FAs, just think of your own relationships. If you're happily married to a thin/fit man that you also love and enjoy being with, does that mean you only see him as his muscles or his body? Is he a fetish? If his body changed to the point where you didn't find him as appealing, would you leave or consider him valueless? In most cases the answer would be of course not. I think most FAs are exactly the same in that regard.

The truth is Dimensions paints a slightly more extreme picture of FA preference/sexuality than the day to day reality for most FAs, I feel. It's a site for us to explore our sexuality as FAs and the reality is that FAs have fewer places to do that than non-FAs. So mixed in here on the site are a lot of people who only have this as their outlet for the expression of their sexuality or who are just coming to terms with it and so it does seem as if "fat obsession" is a large part of being an FA. I'm sure for some FAs that is true, but for many it is not. We're people who are attracted to fat people and while there is a lot of theory and exploration around this site about what that means, for me personally, at the end of the day, it really is simply that I prefer fat men to thin in relationships. It really is that simple on that end. Does that make things harder for me than someone who prefers thin men? Probably. But it would still be harder for me to go against my own nature and date men I find less appealing sexually. And I say this from experience.


----------



## fatish (Nov 26, 2008)

OK,me personally i find larger woman more attactive and when i see a hott big woman my interest is peeked 95% more compared to a thin woman but,i do like some thin woman as well,espacially a thin woman with a litte bit of curves.sexually i find it harder to last longer with larger woman than thin women(its harder but i do manage to last a looong time,im no slouch ladies,lol)i believe its because the arousal of all that extra flesh drives me insane.now i would admit what i have is a fetish but i fell in love with a wonderful woman who happens to have all that wonderful jiggliness that i adore,but just as easy i couldve fallen in love with a skinnier woman and still ADMIRE FAT,could i have not?now am i a fake FA because i dig thinner woman just a little?(they can be alot of fun too!hehehe)but i do hate that pain on my pubic area i feel the next day after pounding on that bone thin woman have.:doh:


----------



## washburn (Nov 26, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I am, in fact, a random bit of code in some server in Texas that has become self-aware. A ghost in the machine, if you will. I don't actually exist, although I _do _wish I had some sort of physical form.





Santaclear said:


> I'm not a real FA either, I just come here for the popcorn and the coupons.




Bwaahahhahahaaa, kudos to the comedic relief, it always lightens up these heavy threads.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 26, 2008)

yes i am real. I have know it since birth i guess. All my friends would be like she is hot and all that stuff, and i would just wouldn't see it. I really don't have one size or weight, just a nice curvy body. I really haven't told anyone, i don't really care what any one thinks, i just don't feel like having to deal with my parents.


----------



## kronoman (Nov 26, 2008)

excuse my poor english : well, like usually, in a bar/club for example (Im single for quite a long time and I'm young so I go out a lot), the girl enters by my eyes first, I see that big beautiful girl and I want to be chatting with her, but after that, it all goes down to know each other, I just could not hook up with a BBW if we arent a match in other stuff too.
I have dated thin girls and fat girls, I dated one BBW that went really thin tru diet and we still went a long a lot after she was thin because we were connected on many other levels above her body, so is not really a matter of she-must-be-fat-to-be-with-me thing, is just that I usually feel attracted to bigger girls until I meet them, I may feel atracted (has happened to me before) to a thin girl if her mind is beautiful, but I usually dont try to do contact with them (I do try a lot to find a nice BBW girlfriend on club/bar/college/etc, but so far is a failure... :wubu::wubu: here in south america there is not a lot of BBWs, and the most interesting thing: the ones I talked are NOT available, they already have boyfriend or husband!! so I guess Im not alone on preferences here)
btw, all my good friends now that I prefer BBWs, the good thing is, I have found that they found it quite OK, never had a problem telling that I prefer bigger girls


----------



## chris_yvr (Nov 26, 2008)

B68 said:


> ... BUT... there are many FA's who're genetically programmed that way. Just like gays. In my opinion these are the real FA's. They're never going to change and they simply have no other choice then to love a fat girl...



This is true for me.

I see the aesthetic appeal of thin, beautiful women, but it doesn't translate into sexual attraction. My last girlfriend was a 10, I'd put her up against almost any movie star out there, but she didn't turn me on the way a larger woman does.

F*cked if I know where it came from, it's just the way I am.


----------



## B00TS (Nov 29, 2008)

I have to agree with B68 about the 'built-in' aspect of being an FA. One really doesn't have a choice in the matter!

(Not that I'm complaining.)


----------



## crice7 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ive dated girls from both ends of the weight spectrum and i can say that i definitely appreciate meatier chicks. It was an acquired taste though, because at first i wasnt attracted to them. But i liked the idea of them, mainly because of what i heard from other people, like fat girls screw better and whatnot. When i finally dated a larger girl, I was extremely happy and well off, and I didn't care what anybody thought.

So to answer your question, i do think there are FAs as i can testify. 

But a true FA has dated all kinds of people and knows that he or she is happier with larger people.

An FA who has only dated large people cant be a true FA because they dont know if they would be happier with a skinny person.

Thats probably why you see former FAs leave with petite girls all the time.

P.S. WOW...! BBWs really do screw better. *harmonica solo*


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 30, 2008)

crice7 said:


> An FA who has only dated large people cant be a true FA because they dont know if they would be happier with a skinny person.



Well, I ain't seen many skinny girls who can get my dick to rise. To say I'm not a "true FA" on accounta the fact that I ain't willing to start dating someone I'm not at all attracted to is damn foolishness.


----------



## Biglover (Nov 30, 2008)

Sure their are FA's. I'm one, have always been. If you were to go out and look, I mean really look, you would even see them, or should I say "us" A lot of us don't hide, and even show how much we adore our bbw. When I have been out with a bbw, I have a hard time keeping my hands off her. Getting that squeeze in the clothing store, in full view of others, what a turn-on. As I have gotten older, I see more FA's all the time. I think this is wonderful, more people coming out. Some like a Ford, others Chevy, I like them heavy!


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Nov 30, 2008)

crice7 said:


> An FA who has only dated large people cant be a true FA because they dont know if they would be happier with a skinny person.*





Wait...wouldn't that be like saying you can't possibly know you're not gay because you haven't had sex with a man?


----------



## Tragdor (Nov 30, 2008)

FAs are rare because when two FAs met they have to sword fight to the death. 

I am sure you are doubting my claims, saying "but Tragdor I have gone to all kinds of BBW Bashes with tons of FAs and there were no sword fights of any kind". Yes, this is true FAs do not sword fight during the middle of a social function, but what do you think happens AFTER the social function?


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 30, 2008)

The Quickening? =o


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 30, 2008)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> The Quickening? =o



THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!


----------



## olwen (Nov 30, 2008)

crice7 said:


> Ive dated girls from both ends of the weight spectrum and i can say that i definitely appreciate meatier chicks. It was an acquired taste though, because at first i wasnt attracted to them. But i liked the idea of them, mainly because of what i heard from other people, like fat girls screw better and whatnot. When i finally dated a larger girl, I was extremely happy and well off, and I didn't care what anybody thought.
> 
> So to answer your question, i do think there are FAs as i can testify.
> 
> ...



A person can know they are happier with the type they like without having to "try out" all the others. A true FA is true to himself or herself and doesn't hide.


----------



## B68 (Nov 30, 2008)

crice7 said:


> Ive dated girls from both ends of the weight spectrum and i can say that i definitely appreciate meatier chicks. It was an acquired taste though, because at first i wasnt attracted to them. But i liked the idea of them, mainly because of what i heard from other people, like fat girls screw better and whatnot. When i finally dated a larger girl, I was extremely happy and well off, and I didn't care what anybody thought.
> 
> So to answer your question, i do think there are FAs as i can testify.
> 
> ...



This may be the worst smelling BS i've smelled around here.


----------



## crice7 (Nov 30, 2008)

> Well, I ain't seen many skinny girls who can get my dick to rise. To say I'm not a "true FA" on accounta the fact that I ain't willing to start dating someone I'm not at all attracted to is damn foolishness.



I was mainly referring to the FAs who start dating petite girls. I wasn't trying to say that youre not an FA if you haven't. Maybe I should rephrase, "You are more complete FA if youve tried the other side."



> Wait...wouldn't that be like saying you can't possibly know you're not gay because you haven't had sex with a man?



Uhh sure i guess. But i'm pretty happy with girls so i guess i'll never know.



> This may be the worst smelling BS i've smelled around here.



I'd love to hear what your opinion on the subject is, instead of you dismissing mine as bullshit, sir.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 30, 2008)

crice7 said:


> I was mainly referring to the FAs who start dating petite girls. I wasn't trying to say that youre not an FA if you haven't. Maybe I should rephrase, "You are more complete FA if youve tried the other side."



Why are you a more "complete" FA? Because you've experienced something that you didn't expect to like and still stuck with what you know you like?


----------



## crice7 (Dec 1, 2008)

I guess if you never have doubted your sexual preference, it doesnt apply to you. But if you have and youre holding it in, then no youre not complete. You could realize that youre missing a good thing. Besides, dating a petite girl and not liking it is not all bad, at least you are reminded why youre an FA.

Im not challenging anyone's FA-ness here. Just offering my thoughts on the subject.


----------



## Chimpi (Dec 1, 2008)

Do I exist and/or am I real?

Negative. I am a meat popsicle.


----------



## Abernachy (Dec 1, 2008)

I personally find BBWs more attractive than skinnier women. I think part of the turn on is not only looks but also the fact that a number of the ones I've seen are more independent and emotionally stronger than their skinnier counterparts. Granted I haven't dated a BBW in a while, I do have a few large female friends that I have told them they are both very beautiful and that there are men out there looking for them (I think they both like me because they have kind of gotten a little more friendlier than I expected. There was one night where one of them was having problems with her family and some guy and I just put my hand on her shoulder and told her I'm there for her if she needs support. Well, she kinda felt my hand with her face then put it on her side and then laid on me, I didn't say anything because well, I felt like a very lucky guy at the time)> 
But I digress, yea, we FAs exist because I hit my head on a wall to make sure I did truly exist, and yea, I felt pain, so I imagine I exist.


----------



## washburn (Dec 1, 2008)

There are those of us out there, like myself, that can see a smaller woman and go "yeah she has pretty eyes, or a nice smile" but I have the same amount of attraction to someone smaller as I do a rocking chair with a pile of clothes on it. Put myself in the hypothetical scenario that if I were single, and marooned on an uncharted island with a skinny girl, I'd be dating my hand  So I consider myself pretty dang "real" and im sure there are plenty more people like myself who have this rigid preference.


----------



## prickly (Dec 1, 2008)

B68 said:


> This may be the worst smelling BS i've smelled around here.



.....if you got smell it all, you'd have lost your sense of smell by now :bow:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 1, 2008)

crice7 said:


> An FA who has only dated large people cant be a true FA because they dont know if they would be happier with a skinny person.



This ... doesn't even ... begin ... to make sense.

Crice, are you a straight man? Have you tried dating other men? If not, how do you know that you're straight? Hop to it, and right away ... report back and let us know if you find yourself happier with a gay man.


----------



## B68 (Dec 1, 2008)

prickly said:


> .....if you got smell it all, you'd have lost your sense of smell by now :bow:



I was born at a farm, so i can take it


----------



## duhast234 (Dec 1, 2008)

FA is real. You said that so many times the heavy woman is left for the thin woman by the FA. in this case, the FA is not real because he left for a thin woman. I know i am an FA because a thin woman is not desirable to me. I would never leave my love for a thin woman because I would not be totally happy in the relationship and would feel denied of my preference.


----------



## crice7 (Dec 1, 2008)

> Crice, are you a straight man? Have you tried dating other men? If not, how do you know that you're straight? Hop to it, and right away ... report back and let us know if you find yourself happier with a gay man.



OK lady ma'am, here's the thing. Theres a greater distinction between gay/straight than there is between FA/non FA. I bet youve seen more FA's date petite girls than youve seen straight people go gay. if any. The comparison is not valid, and I hold to it. 

come back when you can offer a valid argument.

wait i'm not playing your game... *harmonica solo*


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 1, 2008)

crice7 said:


> OK lady ma'am, here's the thing. Theres a greater distinction between gay/straight than there is between FA/non FA. I bet youve seen more FA's date petite girls than youve seen straight people go gay. if any. The comparison is not valid, and I hold to it.



Last time I smelled something like this, I was passing through Pennsylvania farmland.


----------



## Victim (Dec 1, 2008)

This smells more like that area between Everett and Marysville, where on any given hot summer day, you can pick the 'winner' from farmland, sloughs, or a pulp mill.


----------



## olwen (Dec 1, 2008)

crice7 said:


> OK lady ma'am, here's the thing. Theres a greater distinction between gay/straight than there is between FA/non FA. I bet youve seen more FA's date petite girls than youve seen straight people go gay. if any. The comparison is not valid, and I hold to it.
> 
> come back when you can offer a valid argument.
> 
> wait i'm not playing your game... *harmonica solo*



Crice, we do a lot of musing around these parts about what makes an FA an FA, male or female. There are a lot of threads about this. I suggest you take a look. 

It's not possible to "go gay." There are quite a few GLBTQ people who would probably agree with me. It's something you were born with. Same with some FAs. The differences lie in how GLBTQ people and FAs express what they like. Some know from an early age and hide. Some know from an early age and don't hide. Some are confused from an early age and do what you did and "try out" some of everything before being sure. Some people actually like all kinds of body types. I wonder if anyone who does like all body types would even care about being labeled anything anyway. There is A LOT of variation in human sexuality. So to say that you can only be sure if you try everything is offensive to those who knew and didn't have to try out everything. What do you say to them? What you're saying just isn't applicable to everybody all the time. You can say this about flavors of ice cream or sports, but not human sexuality.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 1, 2008)

crice7 said:


> OK lady ma'am, here's the thing. Theres a greater distinction between gay/straight than there is between FA/non FA. I bet youve seen more FA's date petite girls than youve seen straight people go gay. if any. The comparison is not valid, and I hold to it.
> 
> come back when you can offer a valid argument.
> 
> wait i'm not playing your game... *harmonica solo*



Well, I'd call this whole response a crock 'o somethin ... but you called me "lady ma'am" and I'm just so flattered that I think I'll concede the point  

Or not.

The distinction isn't between gay/straight and FA/non FA. What I was pointing out is that your original position is ridiculous --- people can (and do!) make choices about their preferences without having to "sample" everything available to them. Many people just know. You know that you are a straight male. You probably knew this from the time you were young enought to tell the difference between boys and girls. You didn't need to experiment with men in order to decide that you prefer women.

It's really not a stretch for you to concede that many FA's are hard-wired in much the same way, crice. Really. It's not :bow:


----------



## washburn (Dec 1, 2008)

Victim said:


> This smells more like that area between Everett and Marysville, where on any given hot summer day, you can pick the 'winner' from farmland, sloughs, or a pulp mill.










Ralph Wiggum said:


> My cats breath smells like cat food


heeheeheehee


----------



## washburn (Dec 1, 2008)

and now for seriousness....


TraciJo67 said:


> It's really not a stretch for you to concede that many FA's are hard-wired in much the same way, crice. Really. It's not :bow:



*~~ME JUMPING UP AND DOWN WAVING HANDS SCAREAMING "HEEEY LIVING PROOF FLAILING AROUND! OVER HERE!!!"~~*

HMMM, I've never fucked a fish fillet before, maybe i'll run to the store and find out if I like it or not. thpbthpbhthpbhthpbthpb! I AM OFFICIALLY CALLING SHENANIGANS AND REPORTING THIS TO THE MINISTRY OF FUNNY WALKS!!​


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (Dec 1, 2008)

now John and I are young and he only introduced me to this world last August but he has always had a thing for bigger women. Ever since he was a child he loved the feeling of a nice warm belly. He doesn't objectify me but rather love the body that God has given me. He showed that it's okay to be fat and made me feel beautiful. I know he is real, I've never seen him bleed but I have seen him laugh cry, and love me. 
Thats pretty real and lovely to me.


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 2, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Well, I'd call this whole response a crock 'o somethin ... but you called me "lady ma'am" and I'm just so flattered that I think I'll concede the point
> 
> Or not.
> 
> ...


OT: You just reminded me of one of my favorite comments on sexual orientation:
"Since being gay is a choice, how old were you when you decided to become heterosexual?"

We now return you to the regularly scheduled thread, already in progress...

-Rusty
(straight but not narrow)


----------



## Victim (Dec 2, 2008)

washburn said:


> and now for seriousness....
> 
> 
> *~~ME JUMPING UP AND DOWN WAVING HANDS SCAREAMING "HEEEY LIVING PROOF FLAILING AROUND! OVER HERE!!!"~~*
> ...



I'd stay away from salmon, those pinbones can be nasty.


----------



## washburn (Dec 2, 2008)

Victim said:


> I'd stay away from salmon, those pinbones can be nasty.



I just got out of the ER you should have posted this sooner. I found out I do not like fish fillets.
hmmm ive never gotten funky with a bucket of kfc before.....


----------



## crice7 (Dec 3, 2008)

> It's really not a stretch for you to concede that many FA's are hard-wired in much the same way, crice. Really. It's not



...it is.


----------



## Victim (Dec 3, 2008)

crice7 said:


> ...it is.



Did Pluto somehow change because humans concluded it wasn't a planet? It's still there, and so are we.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Dec 3, 2008)

Okay, so, I thought I'd give it a shot, so last night I had sex with this skinny girl. I didn't think I'd be into it and as it turned out, I wasn't, but I was trying to keep an open mind and it's so odd, but she got super pissed at me right before I tried to leave this morning.

Girl: I THOUGHT YOU WERE INTO ME!

Me: Well, I am an FA, but I wanted to be sure so I slept with you as an experiment. 

Girl: WTF

Me: lawl *grabs picnic basket and runs away holding hat on head*


----------



## ryder (Dec 3, 2008)

I hope that my wife thinks of me as a real FA. Ever since I saw an "ad" (degrading now that i'm older and wiser) in an adult magazine, when I was a barely legal teen, did I first realize how attracted I was to a woman with such curves. As years and dates went by, I noticed how much more loving and caring these women are compared to the few "thin" women I dated. The thin ones were ignorant and downright nasty when seeing some women with more curves on them. I have always done my best to go beyond that which everyone sees by walking past each other. IMO, the story inside is equally as important as the cover.
Cheryl is the best thing to ever happen to me, and I remind her and myself that if it weren't for the way she is/was, and my attraction, we may have never met.
Yes, FA's are real, just real difficult to find.


----------



## leener38 (Dec 8, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Girl: I THOUGHT YOU WERE INTO ME!
> 
> Me: Well, I am an FA, but I wanted to be sure so I slept with you as an experiment.
> 
> ...



Dude. That's a little bit funny. Too bad she didn't like eat an entire pie in front of you.


----------



## Victim (Dec 8, 2008)

leener38 said:


> Dude. That's a little bit funny. Too bad she didn't like eat an entire pie in front of you.



Or hit you with the Clue Stick.


----------



## washburn (Dec 9, 2008)

well, i have news to report, Im not into fish, kfc, ottomans, cheese wiz, or boiling hot tar, so Im pretty sure im an FA now. no wait, i still haven't tried sock monkeys, seahorses or bamboo, ill be right back....


----------



## Ichida (Dec 11, 2008)

I have always been attracted to bigger men, ever since I was a child. The guy I'm with isn't a BHM my standards in the FA community, but he was, and he still has that love of food and is starting to realize those curves he has drive me wild. At first I was highly doubtful that I would be able to have that extra spark without a big belly, but I discovered he was hiding some LOVELY curves under those sweaters. 

I think that we are stuck in the mentality of "bigger is better" and although it can be, I think I appreciate fat no matter how much. A pair of meaty love handles is still a pair of meaty love handles - whether or not the gent weights 200 or 250.

It's odd - my perspective on WHAT a bhm is has changed as I dated across the spectrum. I dated under 200 and over 300, some who hated food and being full, and some who didn't.

I had someone tell me I'm NOT an FFA because the guy im with isn't a true bhm. But he was, he loves food (too much, it's too tempting on my poor self control), and he DOES have some delightful fat to play with. She told me that I was faking, it was a fad for me. A fad that has lasted a decade and a half...hmm.

The other day my man turned to me and said "I only have two pairs of pants that fit now" with this puzzled, upset look on his face. He continued by saying "It's really hard. I love food - I love the way it tastes, smells, feels in my mouth and stomach. And then I have my size (which he is trying to maintain), and then I have you." He knows I have been trying to be soooo good about cooking him healthy food, but it is SO hard because he enjoys it so much, AND he knows it pleases me. A few days prior he had shoved a chip loaded with sauce into his mouth, eyes rolling back in his head and I wet my panties right there - he looked at me and said "oops..." guiltily. He knows. 

I decided as long as HE knows that I love every stretch mark, roll and crease thats all that matters to me!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 11, 2008)

Victim said:


> Or hit you with the Clue Stick.




*sings "Didn't you know that you're my herooooooooooooo............"*  :bow:


----------

